# Do you smoke seconds/mistakes?



## OCjoe (Jul 4, 2008)

If so, which ones would you recommend? Are they close to the firsts?
If not, Why not? 

I'm on a budget and I would like to stock up on some good/great Jacuzzi cigars. I'm looking at some bundles as well(i.e. Flor de Oliva and Nic 3000). I just don't want to buy a bunch of bundles and not like them.


----------



## smokin5 (Mar 28, 2007)

It's difficult to answer that question without first knowing your preferences. No point in making recommendations for you without knowing what *you* like. So.....whatcha smokin?


----------



## bigdog20 (Jul 18, 2007)

We share this in common! Gotta love those value smokes! try this.

http://www.famous-smoke.com/cigars/search/sr.cfm/st/1/bc/BAS?cm_sp=Baynote-_-housebrand-_-BAS


----------



## Blazedup (Sep 3, 2008)

Only Tat Blacks in cello!! :ss


----------



## OCjoe (Jul 4, 2008)

smokin5 said:


> It's difficult to answer that question without first knowing your preferences. No point in making recommendations for you without knowing what *you* like. So.....whatcha smokin?


Sorry, I like the RP 1990 and 1992's, RP Olde World Reserve, HDM Excalibur, Oliva Serie V Dbl Robusto, Oliva Serie G Perfecto, Perdomo Lot 23 nat., and Tat Nobels.

I tend to like the flavors of coffe, chocolate and nuttiness. Full-bodied smokes are okay on occasion, but I'm looking for something a bit on the mild to medium side.

Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## OSIRIS (Jul 15, 2007)

I love RP Sungrowns and if anyone call tell me there is a difference between the Banded sungrowns and the Factory Selects from famous you are full of :BS


----------



## smokin5 (Mar 28, 2007)

OCjoe said:


> Sorry, I like the RP 1990 and 1992's, RP Olde World Reserve, HDM Excalibur, Oliva Serie V Dbl Robusto, Oliva Serie G Perfecto, Perdomo Lot 23 nat., and Tat Nobels.
> 
> I tend to like the flavors of coffe, chocolate and nuttiness. Full-bodied smokes are okay on occasion, but I'm looking for something a bit on the mild to medium side.
> 
> Thanks in advance for the help.


No need to apologize, Bro!
Based on your likes, I'd recommend:
RP Vintage 1990 & 1992 Seconds. Exactly the same as the 'firsts', but some slight cosmetic issues (wrapper colors, mottles, etc.) Smokes the same, tastes the same, & a whole lot less. I've gotten several 15-packs of Churchills & Torpedos on CBid for $31 plus shipping.

Perdomo2 (squared) Mistakes. Large Torpedos that last me over 2 hours each. You'll probably like the Maduros more, but the Cameroons are pretty tasty also. Cigars Int'l retails them at 25/$60, but I've nailed 'em on CBid for $34-37 plus shipping.

El Mejor Espresso. Not a scond but a pretty good inexpensive smoke if you let them sit 6-12 months. Cigars Int'l retail about $44/20 Toros, but you can get them on CBid for about $1.50/stick

Padilla Obsidian. Typically go for about $40/20 on CBid. A fuller side of medium, but great flavors of coffee, dark chocolate & hint of wood.

5 Vegas Series 'A'. Similar flavor profile to Obsidian, but more cedar in the mix. Can get 5-packs of any size for $9 on CBid.

Perdomo Slow-Aged Lot 826. Similar-tasting to the Lot 23, but much cheaper. I average $1.25-1.40/stick on CBid, depending on the size. I prefer the Toros & Churchills because they tend to be smoother than the Robustos.

Well, that should give you some good starting points. 
Good luck with the hunt! :tu


----------



## BigKev77 (Feb 16, 2008)

For a good "cheap" short filler. I like the Gran Habano fumas, both the #3 and #5.


----------



## jaycarla (Jun 10, 2007)

Try the RP Edge Counterfeits. Can usually get a box for $40-$43 on the Devil Site.


----------



## duckmanco (Dec 29, 2006)

"RP 1990 and 1992's, RP Olde World Reserve" 

Really good news on these, go to cigarsinternational.com and check out the RP vintage seconds, which are the exact same smokes with wrapper blemishes for MUCH cheaper. Then go to the RP Xout liga C in which is the Olde World Reserve, with nothing but wrapper blemishes also. I can vouch for the X out Liga C, without a doubt I was smoking an unbanded OWR maduro torp. I paid a little over 3.00 a stick for what normally goes for around 8 or so. Awesome deal.


----------



## OCjoe (Jul 4, 2008)

Thanks for all the input so far. Keep it coming. I'm getting some great ideas and learning a few things. 

Speaking of learning things... Duckmanco or anybody else, what do the other RP X-outs represent(i.e. A, B, C, D and E equal what?).


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

duckmanco said:


> "RP 1990 and 1992's, RP Olde World Reserve"
> 
> Really good news on these, go to cigarsinternational.com and check out the RP vintage seconds, which are the exact same smokes with wrapper blemishes for MUCH cheaper. Then go to the RP Xout liga C in which is the Olde World Reserve, with nothing but wrapper blemishes also. I can vouch for the X out Liga C, without a doubt I was smoking an unbanded OWR maduro torp. I paid a little over 3.00 a stick for what normally goes for around 8 or so. Awesome deal.


What he said. I buy these all the time and they smoke just like the original sticks.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

I have smoked the RP 92 seconds from CI a couple years ago. If they are still the same now as then you will be happy with them.


----------



## CHLuke (Sep 28, 2008)

OCjoe said:


> Thanks for all the input so far. Keep it coming. I'm getting some great ideas and learning a few things.
> 
> Speaking of learning things... Duckmanco or anybody else, what do the other RP X-outs represent(i.e. A, B, C, D and E equal what?).


Here ya go:
Rocky Patel X-Outs Liga "A" = Edge
Rocky Patel X-Outs Liga "B" = Sungrown
Rocky Patel X-Outs Liga "C" = Olde World Reserve
Rocky Patel X-Outs Liga "D" = Decade
Rocky Patel X-Outs Liga "E" = Indian Tabac Super Fuerte


----------



## stickbow (Jul 20, 2008)

I am a big fan of the RP92 vintage seconds but they are not exactly the same as the first runs. I have been smoking the seconds for a while and enjoy them with minimal problems. Recently i won a couple of RP92 5 packs. I put the second side by side with the first and while i agree the problems are usually cosmetic and they do smoke well they are not even the same size. The churchills that i enjoy are obviously different. That being said I will continue to buy the seconds but they are not exactly the same as the first runs.


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

stickbow said:


> I am a big fan of the RP92 vintage seconds but they are not exactly the same as the first runs. I have been smoking the seconds for a while and enjoy them with minimal problems. Recently i won a couple of RP92 5 packs. I put the second side by side with the first and while i agree the problems are usually cosmetic and they do smoke well they are not even the same size. The churchills that i enjoy are obviously different. That being said I will continue to buy the seconds but they are not exactly the same as the first runs.


They are the identical blend and wrapper. The reason for being a second could be cosmetic with the wrapper or as you have found it could be due to missizing when rolled.


----------



## Legend (Sep 15, 2008)

bigkev77 said:


> For a good "cheap" short filler. I like the Gran Habano fumas, both the #3 and #5.


While these are good smokes. They are definately a couple steps below a second. They will have similar flavor but the short filler will make them burn a little faster and hotter. And the taste is significantly off. Whereas with a second or a mistake the difference goes from unnoticeable to slightly noticeable.

Again this doesn't mean they aren't good. 
I agree with the prior recommendations of the RP seconds and the perdomo lot 826 slowaged.

. Ironically enough I'm smoking one now. The slow aged are very cheap on cbid. But since I've told you if you see a bid for SB in murrieta. Stay away.


----------



## OCjoe (Jul 4, 2008)

Again thank you for all the great info, and "advice"(legend). Keep the info coming.


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

Nope...no seconds...


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

If you are looking for a good cheap smoke, try the CFO #7. theCigarFO.com A very tasty smoke, and at 50cents each cannot be beat. Better than any $1 smoke out there. Drop me a PM if you would like to try one. :ss


----------



## stfoley (Jul 28, 2008)

Well, some here would consider Gurkha a mistake :r


----------



## Legend (Sep 15, 2008)

stfoley said:


> Well, some here would consider Gurkha a mistake :r


Don't be hatin'


----------



## kgraybill (Apr 18, 2008)

I dont do seconds anymore. tried a few and they were just not for me.

Omar Ortez origionals are a good inexpensive smoke. Crates of 60 for about $160.


----------



## habanafinger18 (Sep 6, 2008)

I have very similar tastes as you and I can recommend the super premium seconds bundle from CI. They are about $!.25 a stick and worth it.


----------



## morefifemusicanyone (Aug 23, 2008)

I'll vouch for the RP Xouts Liga A's as well. A great version of the RP Edge.

I personally have tried both the Liga A's and RP Edge Counterfeits from CI. I thought the Counterfeits were waaaay over peppery, and I love spicy peppery cigars. I would bet the overpowering pepper would smooth out with age though. I ordered a box and let it rest a couple of days then smoked the first one, so not really a fair assessment.

I also love the Vintage 92 seconds.

Great suggestions so far in this thread. Good luck and happy smoking! :ss


----------



## stfoley (Jul 28, 2008)

Legend said:


> Don't be hatin'


Heh, no worries, I have mostly Gurkhas in my collection...I just wanted to see if anyone brings the pic in here. :chk


----------



## Garu (Apr 3, 2008)

Perdomo mistakes, TIO Pepe torps, nic 3,000's. I need say no more!


----------



## lougorilla (Oct 29, 2007)

habanafinger18 said:


> I have very similar tastes as you and I can recommend the super premium seconds bundle from CI. They are about $!.25 a stick and worth it.


You mean these?

http://www.cigarsinternational.com/prodDisp.asp?item=CB-P2A4550-M&cat=157

Can you give a little bit more info on these? I'd love a mini review before I buy.


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

bobarian said:


> If you are looking for a good cheap smoke, try the CFO #7. theCigarFO.com A very tasty smoke, and at 50cents each cannot be beat. Better than any $1 smoke out there. Drop me a PM if you would like to try one. :ss


:tpd: The Blend #7 is a very nice cigar. I also like the Corojo Superiore torpitos from CFO.

Tampa Sweetheart maduros are pretty good too.

Little Havana Overruns at Holts are nice (I think they are called LHO Lights now) & are Pepins.


----------



## tackleberi (Sep 23, 2008)

I'm a huge fan of most things Perdomo (esp. the Habano line, and more recently the Patriarchs), and have found the Perdomo ESV '91 seconds to be spot-on comparable to the full-price versions.

I just scored my most recent ESV seconds for $7/5-pack. Since you like Perdomo, you might want to try these.


----------



## guy g (Apr 17, 2007)

I smoke seconds of Punch/Hoyo. They are called seconds, I suspect they are made up of extra tobacco, etc. They are marked HB and a number denoting size. HB10(corona) 54(robusto),etc.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

OSIRIS said:


> I love RP Sungrowns and if anyone call tell me there is a difference between the Banded sungrowns and the Factory Selects from famous you are full of :BS


yahtzee!! Been smoking the seconds for quite awhile and have the primary cigars as well and I defy anyone to tell me the difference in a blind test!


----------



## PerpetualNoob (Sep 9, 2008)

RP 92, Fusion, and X-out Liga 'C' Olde Worlde Reservee, all in torpedo. Love 'em all, but I haven't had the same size in the firsts, so I'm not sure I can make a valid comparison. 

I think it's better to just take all the 2nds, 'mistakes', 'overruns', etc. in their own rights, on their own merits, rather than comparing them to something else.


----------



## lonsdale (Nov 25, 2008)

59 Throwouts, Moyas, Travis Club Straights . . . you won't like these if you have to have a nicotine kick. Moreover, these are not really mistakes; just some alternatives to high-end. The Travis Clubs are machine made and very rustic . . . but, hey, I like what I like. Also, my local b&m carries bundles of fuente seconds, which are quite good, but I don't know if these are national or just local. I'm always trying bundles to see what's out there. Good luck!


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

I smoke RP Sungrown seconds from Famous and RP Vintage 1992 and OWR Maduro seconds from CI. I have never noticed a taste difference and have had major trouble finding the cosmetic errors outside of an occasional mottled wrapper. On these cigars I no longer buy the first quality because the taste of the cigar is the primary thing. Hope that this helps.:ss


----------



## zackly (Jun 27, 2008)

*I "second" that opinion*



tackleberi said:


> I'm a huge fan of most things Perdomo (esp. the Habano line, and more recently the Patriarchs), and have found the Perdomo ESV '91 seconds to be spot-on comparable to the full-price versions.
> 
> I just scored my most recent ESV seconds for $7/5-pack. Since you like Perdomo, you might want to try these.


I just smoked one of these on a trip to get gas for the snow blower. Great flavor @ burn has never been an issue. They smoke like the #1's.
I bought a couple of bundles of 15 for $30.00 recently from CI. Might have been a Joe Cigar deal. They are pretty much my P.M. go to smoke nowadays. My A.M. smoke is the Famous Nic 2000 CT toro. At $32.00 for 20 sticks they are an excellent value.
Where did you get the $7/5-pack? that's a great deal!


----------



## RicoPuro (Sep 24, 2008)

El Credito (seconds of LGC). Same blend, few blemishes.


----------



## PerpetualNoob (Sep 9, 2008)

RicoPuro said:


> El Credito (seconds of LGC). Same blend, few blemishes.


I do love me some LGC action, but they generally run at the top end of my 'comfort zone' on price, and I've heard just enough carping about the El Creditos that I have been hesitant to drop the hammer on them. Maybe I'll reconsider.

I just searched the CI and JR catalogs and web sites and didn't find them on either one. Where did you get yours, Famous?


----------



## PerpetualNoob (Sep 9, 2008)

PerpetualNoob said:


> I do love me some LGC action, but they generally run at the top end of my 'comfort zone' on price, and I've heard just enough carping about the El Creditos that I have been hesitant to drop the hammer on them. Maybe I'll reconsider.
> 
> I just searched the CI and JR catalogs and web sites and didn't find them on either one. Where did you get yours, Famous?


I just checked out Famous. They have a whole page of these, but only three sizes are actually available. I wonder if they have been discontinued?


----------



## RicoPuro (Sep 24, 2008)

If I remember correctly, it was a couple of years ago from JR. I don't know if they are discontinued, it might be the case though.

I agree with you, regular lines of LGC are pricey. I mostly like the Series R.


----------



## RicoPuro (Sep 24, 2008)

Just checked ***************.com

they have a nice selection of El Credito. A 25-stick bundle of churchill size for 39 bucks, not bad at all.


----------



## Munt (Jul 21, 2006)

I've smoked a lot of the Consuegras from JR Cigar. Some are great some are terrible.

I smoked them for about 2 years and had good success.


Munt!


----------



## p2min (May 8, 2006)

tx_tuff said:


> I have smoked the RP 92 seconds from CI a couple years ago. If they are still the same now as then you will be happy with them.


I second that!


----------



## No1der (Apr 2, 2007)

p2min said:


> I second that!


I'll third that.


----------



## blueeyedbum (Nov 9, 2008)

I've had RP X-outs, B Sungrown, C Maduro. Does anyone know how these compare to RP factory seconds or RP factory selects?


----------



## Arnie (Jan 5, 2009)

I've had great luck with consuegras. One bundle was mostly plugged but all the others have been great. I got some of the 5x54 maduros and they have better burn and flavor than some of the firsts I smoke. RP 90 and 92 seconds on cbid are a great deal. Also, if you like a milder smoke sometimes, try the Perdomo ESV 91 seconds, very nice flavor, complex. Just for fun I got some of the Famous Honduran 500's from Cigar Monster and they were surprisingly good. Mild, but great construction and good flavor. Ordered all the shades in that line and they are all good, but don't be thinking they are going to be prize winners. Also I tried the Mosaico Ecuador and they were good. I've gotten lucky lately. 

Anyone try the La Aurora seconds from CI?


----------



## tnlawyer (Jul 17, 2013)

Arnie said:


> Anyone try the La Aurora seconds from CI?


Sorry for reviving an old thread, but I've ordered some of the La Aurora seconds from CI and was wondering the same thing...anyone tried them? I'm happy to report on what I think after mine arrive.


----------



## tnlawyer (Jul 17, 2013)

FWIW, I received the La Aurora seconds and have smoked one. Great flavor, perfect burn, and took me a good hour to get through it. Very enjoyable, and I will definitely be buying these on a regular basis.


----------



## TattoosandCigars (Jun 12, 2013)

If it's from a manufacturer I like, I'm game. I regularly purchase AJ Fernandez overruns (which I guess technically aren't seconds/mistakes) and I really enjoy them.


----------



## dgold21 (Jul 7, 2007)

I'm working on a mazo of RP Edge Maduro robustos and they are great...only thing I can tell is maybe they were cut a little long to be robustos, they look good to me and smoke awesome.


----------



## edwardsfire (Jun 4, 2013)

Nope....aint got no time for that. I only smoke 1 cigar per day at most. So, i dont waste time with nothing but the best. If i dont have time...i'll skip a day instead of smoking a cigar just to be smoking.


----------



## beercritic (Feb 13, 2011)

On the CI ligero-laced 2nds, what do th Liga D, H, M, & F represent?

And on their 90+ Rated Seconds, what cigar company are they from? Guesses?


----------



## doublej129 (May 16, 2013)

Just ordered some RP Vintage 92 from CP amazing price !!


----------

